# One More Sign the World is Doomed



## AWP (Dec 31, 2016)

Over cooking. Cultural appropriation over FOOD.

Respect the paella: Rob Schneider’s culinary debacle was just the latest insult to this great Spanish dish



> On Christmas Eve, while everyone was enjoying some unnecessarily gigantic meal, former “Saturday Night Live” star Rob Schneider attempted to make paella at home.





> Massive raw lobster tails aside, Spaniards were reacting to what they felt was cultural appropriation of their cuisine.



GTFO



> Just a few months ago, the famous chef Jamie Oliver failed the paella test again when he proposed a recipe that not only was again not made in the proper pan, but it also added something no Spaniard has ever seen in paella: chorizo.



Hey, dickfucks, Cubans put chorizo in their paella...so now what?

And we close with:



> Krishnendu Ray, a New York University professor of food studies, argues in “The Ethnic Restaurateur” that *white chefs have more freedom to play with other people’s food than chefs of color do, which creates an inherent inequality in the field*. To that, I would add that in a world where most people turn to the Internet to find recipes — and English is the de facto lingua franca of the online world — English-speaking chefs not only have more freedom to play around, but they also have the power to ultimately transform traditional dishes from other countries, without so much as an acknowledgement.
> 
> So please, please, Mr. Schneider, at the very least — use a paella pan next time.



Fuck it, I want the meteor now. 2017: Year of the Meteor


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 31, 2016)

AWP said:


> > Krishnendu Ray, a New York University professor of food studies, argues in “The Ethnic Restaurateur” that *white chefs have more freedom to play with other people’s food than chefs of color do, which creates an inherent inequality in the field*. To that, I would add that in a world where most people turn to the Internet to find recipes — and English is the de facto lingua franca of the online world — English-speaking chefs not only have more freedom to play around, but they also have the power to ultimately transform traditional dishes from other countries, without so much as an acknowledgement.
> >
> > So please, please, Mr. Schneider, at the very least — use a paella pan next time.



Paella means pan....therefore it is hard not to use a paella pan...

He might be a Professor of food, not quite sure what that means....however a quick mr google box on the computer machine says he has a PHD in Political.......and I stopped there.:wall:


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 31, 2016)

Year of the Meteor?    Let's make it a fun ending....Zombies, at least we will have some trigger time.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Dec 31, 2016)

Why the fuck are you reading Salon?


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 31, 2016)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Why the fuck are you reading Salon?


Asking the important questions.


----------



## AWP (Dec 31, 2016)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Why the fuck are you reading Salon?



It was linked via another website which escapes me at the moment.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 31, 2016)

Do it right or don't do it at all. You guys would be upset if they messed up a deep fried turkey or something.

I do loathe the term cultural appropriation, though. It's such a crock of rubbish term.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Do it right or don't do it at all. You guys would be upset if they messed up a deep fried turkey or something.



Of course, messing up a fried turkey has immediate consequences -


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 1, 2017)

Those turkey fails are part of what I like about America.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jan 1, 2017)

AWP said:


> It was linked via another website which escapes me at the moment.



Uh huh :-"


----------



## Bypass (Jan 1, 2017)

AWP said:


> Over cooking. Cultural appropriation over FOOD.
> 
> Respect the paella: Rob Schneider’s culinary debacle was just the latest insult to this great Spanish dish
> 
> ...


Ha Ha!!!


----------

